# springtails culture charcoal



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

hello 
when using this as a substrate do i use normal bbq charcoal?
do i wash it ? and finaly do i break it up or keep it in large chunks?
Cheers
Fraser


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I use wood based charcoal - "medium" sized pieces. Medium sized pieces are about twice the size of the aquarium charcoal (I'm only using that as a size comparison - do not use aquarium charcoal). I'd say larger would work as well.

But you need wood based charcoal. I got mine from an orchid supply site.

s


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

ah right so i dont use normal stuff you get for your bbq i need special stuff ?


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

You need the raw kind of charcoal,
im not sure wheres a good place
to get it like Lowes or Homedepot
but i got mine at Josh's Frogs Here
i also recommend rinsing it off
before you use it... Sometimes
stuff can get other bugs just from
being stored ... Good Luck 

Justin


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

The charcoal you want to use is the bbq natural lump charcoal. Do not use the square briquits (sp).
Scott


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

ah thanks mate 
Fraser


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i get mine from the wood stove!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Or just use dirt! its a lot more simple imo and the sprigs really love it. For feeding I feed mine a mix of ground up potato flakes and bakers yeast. You just sprinkle some on whenever you want the culture to boom.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

ah dirt sounds like a good idea since this is for seeding i could just dump it on top .
thanks for the help people 
Fraser


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

fraser2009 said:


> ah dirt sounds like a good idea since this is for seeding i could just dump it on top .
> thanks for the help people
> Fraser


I use the same soil as my viv soil.....dump some in to seed.

Both soil and charcoal work well....just a preference thing.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You folks need to be specific about types of springtail with type of substrate used.

Tropical - soil is just wonderful. Charcoal is not that great.

Temperate - soil is *not* nearly as good. Charcoal works well.

s


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

i was planning on both so to get a good population i need to use one of each ?


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been wondering about this myself. What is the difference between the purchased charcoal, and that which I can get from my firepit? Does it need to be from a recent fire to be free of pest bugs, and if so, how recent? If it's from an old fire, do I need to boil it or bake it? Are there any kinds of "bad wood" vs. "good wood" for this particular application?

I ask because I have two cultures going now, both temperate. I ordered a tropical, and dumped them in the tank, but don't see any evidence of them any more. I guess my froglets are good hunters! Anyway, if I have wood charcoal bits I can use to make more, I'd rather use the free stuff than order some, no offense, Josh. 


Stephi


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I have only tropical and use just charcoal and feed Ed's springtail food. I have BOOMING cultures all the time with this method.
Scott


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That's fine Scott (nice name ... ) - but I'm just pointing out that soil is *not* real good for temperate springtails. They like it much wetter than you're going to keep normal soil.

Just an observation.

s


----------



## duneman (Nov 23, 2008)

You can get it at Wal-Mart. (Oak chared in a red bag)


----------

